

15 Questions That Prove You Don't Know Squat About Silicon Valley - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/15-questions-that-prove-you-dont-know-squat-about-silicon-valley-2010-2

======
27182818284
Wweb sites that have two sentences and then a link to actually read the
article drive me nuts. I just can't understand why anyone would want to do
that. I barely understand articles that split the content into two pages, let
alone ones like this. Dear Web Sites: I have scrolling capabilities :-/

(No offense to the submitter Hunchr who was just submitting the information. I
don't want this to sound like a complaint aimed at you. )

